# Front Door Re-Finish



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

My exterior season is slowing down here in central oregon so it opens up spots for family. Here is my folks front door that I never got to when I painted their home last year. The factory finish wore off years ago and my dad tried staining it a couple years back, it definitely needed some love. 

Its a veneered door with the factor finish worn off so I didnt have to use a chemical strip. Used 120 grit on my bosch 6" at 5 speed and it cleaned up very well. Hand sanded all the details. 

Stained it with Old Masters American walnut Gel stain. The door needed another color to mesh the lighter stained areas with the darker ones so I added a little Pecan stain to the oil varnish. Two coats later the door is finished.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks good. Did you tone it?


----------

